# Wood Magazine 3 in 1 bed for all ages -plan



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never had a problem with barrel nuts and bolts that couldn't be solved by enlarging the hole slightly (1/32" or so). The barrel nuts I have used had a screw driver slot so you would know the orientation of the threaded hole. By inserting the bolt in the hole then pushing the nut into it's hole until it made contact with the bolt, pull the bolt back slightly push nut up a little then push bolt back against nut and push nut up until the bolt push into the starting taper on the nut. Then line up using the screw slot and tighten things up.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am a bit confused that you gave it two stars because you can not drill accurate holes.


----------



## cjg (Oct 16, 2009)

I have built two of these beds now for my grand children. The issue with the bolts and barrel nuts can occur but is easy to correct as John noted above by drilling a slightly oversized hole to help with the alignment. I also put tape on my screwdriver to mark for correct depth and blade orientation. When assembling the bed I connect the bolt and barrel nuts but do not fully tighten until all fasteners have been connected. Good luck.


----------



## Nodak (Oct 29, 2015)

I built one of these for my granddaughter. In order to attach the bolts I stuck some putty on the end of a dowel, stuck the nut to the putty, and then inserted the nut and dowel in the hole. Since the nut is stuck to the dowel you can position the nut up and down to line up the holes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kenosha_Matt (Mar 12, 2012)

So, I am making this same crib set up. I am way overthinking the holes that are drilled into the posts from the diagram. I don't suppose you took pictures of just the posts after you drilled all the holes?


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

I found a solution by using a different style of nut by Lee Valley. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67659&cat=1,43455
Instead of drilling from the bottom, you drill from the side. With the nut fully exposed, assembly is a snap. Where the original nuts took hours to assemble, the Lee Valley nuts allowed me to assemble the bed in 10 minutes! I purchased the screw in metal caps to hide the nuts and the installation looks professional. And I didn't have to remake any components, the nuts were usable even though I already drilled holes for the original nuts. The Lee Valley threads are the same as the kit, so I used the kit bolts. Works like a charm and solid as a rock!
Sorry I didn't post this fix on my original post but I will do so now.
John


----------

